# Neue Hompage



## sanke10 (27. Dez. 2007)

Hallo!

Ihr habt hoffentlich das Weihnachtsfest alle gut überstanden 
und freut Euch auf das Neue Jahr, hoffentlich mit viel  Sonnenschein und viele freie Tage mit   und ohne und Gute Laune zum Forumtreffenon mit viel :smoki .


  Viele grüße und guten Rutsch
                           ins neue Jahr wünschen
                                 Elisabeth und Lenhart:troet 



Ich habe die Zeit genutzt um meine neue Hompage fertigzustellen!
www.koi-garten-seiten.de


----------



## Joachim (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Neue Hompage*

 Schöne Seite, wirklich gut gelungen - aber die Startseite ... meine Ohren ...  

An dieser Stelle: Ein Dankeschön an meine Weihnachtsfrau für das tolle Keyboard mit "Stummschalttaste".


----------



## Frank (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Neue Hompage*

Hallo Lehnhard,

tolle Page mit super Bildern, die zum Nachbau animieren (Teich- und Filterbau) 

 bei der Startseite schließe ich mich allerdings Joachim an, die Musik solltet ihr nochmal überdenken.
Und ein Guestbook wär och ned schlecht.


----------



## Dodi (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Neue Hompage*

Hallo Lenhart!

Gelungene Homepage - ganz super gemacht!   

Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut!

Mit der Musik muss ich Joachim und Frank allerdings beipflichten...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Neue Hompage*

Tolle Page......

aber mach bitte die Musik aus, oder zumindest erst einmal auf Off. Nicht wegen der Musik, aber die knallt echt rein  


LG
Uwe


----------



## axel (27. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Neue Hompage*

Hallo Ihr Beiden !

Da habt Ihr Euch aber einen schönen Garten angelegt . Gefällt mir sehr gut  . Eure Homepage ist auch prima geworden . Fehlt nur die Feierabend Entspannungsmusik für meine Ohren  

Lg  von axel


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (28. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Neue Hompage*

Hi Lenhart,

schliesse mich meinen Vorschreibern an... super geworden.

Dann ist ja hoffentlich der ganze Ärger dieses Jahres halbwegs vergessen und der Teich macht wieder Spass.

Dodi und ich laden uns im Frühjahr mal für ne Tasse Kaffee ein, wenn wir mal wieder in die Ecke bei euch fahren. Macht weiter so....


----------



## sanke10 (10. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Hompage*

Hallo Jo! 

Werde schon mal das Wasser für den Kaffee aufsetzen,und die Zutaten für den Kuchen einkaufen und den roten Teppich bereitstellen: 

  gibt es dann auch 

Und den Hund einsperren

 

                               Lenhart


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Hompage*

hallo lenhart!

eine schöne homepage hast du. 
jetzt habe ich aber mal eine frage. 

du hast in der blauen tonne 500ltr k1, also müßten sie min. ein volumen von 1000l haben,oder? 
wenn ja,wo kann man die bekommen und was kosten sie?
gruß
jürgen


----------



## sanke10 (11. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Hompage*

Hallo Jürgen!

Die Tonnen haben ein Volumen von 1400 Ltr., und die Frage wo man sie bekommen kann, wurde mir schon oft gestellt. Leider kann man sie nicht mehr bekommen. 
Schaue mal bei auer GmbH die haben auch schöne Big Boxen Boden und Seiten geschlossen. 
www.auerdirect.de

                Viele grüße
                       Lenhart


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Hompage*

hallo
1400ltr, daß wäre es  gewesen,schade. 
danke
gruß
jürgen


----------



## vorgebirgskoi (12. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Hompage*

Hey!
Auch wir haben die Feststage und den Rutsch ins Neue gut überstanden.
Jetzt müssen erst mal wieder einige Pfunde purzeln.


----------

